# Curling Iron Recommendations



## teamo7 (Oct 3, 2006)

can anyone recommend a good curling iron .. 
i have the vidal saloon curler but it doesn't work .. any suggestions??


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hot Tools makes pretty good ones


----------



## teamo7 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Hot Tools makes pretty good ones_

 
Second that! I use their 1 in. barrel curling iron (my hair is down to the top of my bra strap)...I spray the section I'm about to curl with some light hold hairspray (Bumble and Bumble) then wrap the barrel around the sprayed hair and it holds all day.


----------



## teamo7 (Oct 11, 2006)

THanks So mUCH! 
where can i get one of those ?? 
i went to sallys thinking they had hot tools. but i only saw helen of troy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe i missed it.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought mine at Ulta...I think you can get them other places, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Hot Tools makes pretty good ones_

 
Jea jea def hot tools Marcel curling irons... but be careful with the settings those things get hotter than hell.... i love hot tools so much i have the big rod... med rod.. smal rod.. and thr waver.. love it.. another brand that is really good is the CHi rods man those things are awsome bit on the pricey side but way worth it


----------



## aeni (Oct 13, 2006)

I like my Helen of Troys


----------



## Iridescence (Oct 13, 2006)

How much do they usually run for?


----------



## Kim. (Oct 18, 2006)

http://shopping.yahoo.com/s:Styling%...urling%20Irons for the helen of troy and other curling irons.


----------



## aeni (Oct 19, 2006)

I paid more than $25 is all I remember.  I just love that it's hot and stays hot when I work.  You can find it at any Sally's and if you're military, you get 10% off anything you buy in there.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

A straight iron! My curls have never turned out so nice and quickly before!


----------



## dromero (Feb 22, 2008)

I absolutely love the Bed Head Curling Irons.  I own all three sizes lol


----------



## saspearia (Feb 22, 2008)

I got some GHDs for christmas. I thought they were going to be a rip off so never bought them but after buying a couple of cheap ones I thought its time to join the hype and I haven't been disapointed!


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 22, 2008)

Hot Tools!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

BABYLISS!!!!!!!!!! their pro-ceramic curling tongs (white with black handle) are the best. I have them in 4 sizes,lol. It has 25 heat settings and has a green light indication to tell you the tong is heated up and ready to use. 

I have bought A LOT of different tongs over the past 12 years and these are by far the best because they're durable and keep my hair curly thw whole day sometimes till the next day.

If you want a clipless tong..enzo milano are fabulous!!


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 9, 2008)

Helen of Troy, Hot Tools and Revlon are all the same brand. However, the Revlon ones aren't as nice.

I have a Conair Instant Heat curling iron. It's really good.


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teamo7* 

 
_THanks So mUCH! 
where can i get one of those ?? 
i went to sallys thinking they had hot tools. but i only saw helen of troy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i missed it._

 
Helen of Troy owns Hot Tools. I'm pretty sure a lot of their products are almost the same. My friend had a Helen of Troy straightener identical to my Hot Tools one. You can get Hot Tools at Trade Secret Salons, or Amazon.com


----------



## macmistress (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_BABYLISS!!!!!!!!!! their pro-ceramic curling tongs (white with black handle) are the best. I have them in 4 sizes,lol. It has 25 heat settings and has a green light indication to tell you the tong is heated up and ready to use. 

I have bought A LOT of different tongs over the past 12 years and these are by far the best because they're durable and keep my hair curly thw whole day sometimes till the next day.

If you want a clipless tong..enzo milano are fabulous!!_

 
Hey there! I was just browsing throught the hair magazine last night and there were a few babyliss recommendations. One was a conical wand which I already have. But I have always burnt my fingers(accidently when trying to give the ends of my hair a good sleek finish..but I never do so without burning my fingertips! That's because there is no clip on the damn thing. Which is a shame cos I love that wand.

Then I saw another recommendation which is the red and black one. And I love big bouncy to medim curls on my hair. So I was wondering if you have that one? If you do does it have a clip? Thnx


----------



## danielledawn (Apr 28, 2008)

I have tried many curling iron from highend to lowend and just got a hottools 1" iron & my hair has never held a curl like that before. HOTTOOL all they WAY!!!  And it's cheap in price


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

Haha, Vidal Sassoon is good!


----------



## Lil Suzy (May 25, 2008)

Hot Tools is awesome.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 8, 2008)

The Hot Tools Marcel is my favorite. amazing quality, heats up super hot and super fast. comes in like 8 different sizes. and CHEAP! only like 25 bucks. i got mine off of folica a while ago and im about to order some other sizes too.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 30, 2008)

I use Tigi Light It Up 1 inch or whatever it's called. It's really adorable and curls well but it's really bulky.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

iv just bought the Babyliss pro curl 200 and its well cheap (£13) so about US $26 but probably be cheaper over there (if thats where your from lol i dont know)

but its amazing... yes its cheap but its VERY good quality


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 12, 2008)

Has anybody ever used the T3 Tourmaline Twirl? They're pretty pricey, but Amazon has them for $120. I want to get the 1 inch but I don't know if it's worth it. I have dead straight hair that's fine but I have a lot of hair overall. I have the Hot Tools ones that are purple and I'm not at all impressed! Can anybody help me decide if I should splurge on a T3 or keep looking?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 11, 2008)

i use my ghd straightening irons ot curl my hair and they work wonderss


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 27, 2009)

holy guacamole frijole.

HerStyler 3 part curling iron.




^THIS
is my favorite hair appliance ever!!!
I love it WAY MORE than my Enzo Milano!
It gets hotter than my Enzo, has 2 heat settings, a longer handle and a longer barrel. And the best part is it comes with 3 interchangeable, different sized barrels! I've had this for a few days and it is simply amazing! The barrels change up just fine, too. I was afraid it'd be kinda cheap, but I figured if it's anything close to my Enzo, I'd be happy. I did NOT expect it to blow my Enzo away!

Best part was it was $80.00 on eBay, versus the ridiculous $300.00 it's supposed to retail for.

I can't say enough good things about it! If you're looking for a clipless iron I'd think about getting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does come with a glove, but it's HUGE and the fingers are round for some reason. I don't know about you but I don't have bubble fingers! I'm sure any cloth glove you have will work. I don't use a glove since I'm experienced with these types of irons, but just thought I'd let it be known that the glove is wonky.


----------



## Jaim (Mar 27, 2009)

I like my HOT Tools!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

i like jilbere de paris from sally beauty.


----------



## bebexp (Mar 30, 2009)

I heard many good things about HOT TOOLS! i'm planning to buy one for myself =]


----------



## alexandriamarie (Apr 15, 2009)

i have a purple barrel hot tools curling iron & I love it. It's perfect.


----------



## Skura (May 10, 2009)

I have Remington and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

But I'm in Europe and we don't have Hot tools so maybe this will be usefull for some European members


----------



## booboo39 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Enzo Milano clipless curling iron...*

I just ordered the 3/4" & 1" irons yesterday and was wondering if anyone here has these and what do you think of it? Does the glove really work? I have read somewhere that you can still burn your fingers fairly easy.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 21, 2009)

CHI's ceramic curling iron. Amazing. It will curl strands of hair in 1/4 of the time it takes me with a conair or even Hot Tools and they stay in SO much better. Its expensive but worth every dime IMHO. It lasts forever too unlike their flat iron
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. LOL


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Has anybody ever used the T3 Tourmaline Twirl? They're pretty pricey, but Amazon has them for $120. I want to get the 1 inch but I don't know if it's worth it. I have dead straight hair that's fine but I have a lot of hair overall. I have the Hot Tools ones that are purple and I'm not at all impressed! Can anybody help me decide if I should splurge on a T3 or keep looking?_

 
Don't do it!  The T3 curling iron is a  total waste of money!!!  Doesn't curl worth crap and what it does, does  not stay at all!  It's awful... I ended up reselling mine on eBay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a cheapo drugstore brand I like Conair (they are like $12.99 at Target) and Hot Tools is what my stylist uses and is awesome!  I am getting the 2" Mercal!


----------



## enfusraye (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a 1.5in curler from Hot Tools that I've been using since 2001 and it's still perfect!!!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 15, 2010)

i have 2 Hot Tools irons from my school kit!  we got a 1" and 3/4" barrel, both work very nicely!  and i've also used the 2" barrel for long hair on clients, and it works pretty good too.

Hot Tools Professional Ceramic Marcel Curling Iron, 2105, 2108, 2182


----------



## trulynicole (Feb 14, 2010)

wow, okay i am going to invest in a hot tools curling iron!


----------



## askme (Jun 4, 2011)

I use and recommend the Karmin Salon Pro Clipless Curling Iron, it works amazing, I love it!! i can make beautiful, long lasting curls, the way i want  im pretty happy with it.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 27, 2015)

askme said:


> I use and recommend the Karmin Salon Pro Clipless Curling Iron, it works amazing, I love it!! i can make beautiful, long lasting curls, the way i want  im pretty happy with it.


  I upgraded from this to a G3 Salon Pro - best thing.  Now I can either have lovely curls or dead straight Japanese style hair!


----------



## kristellozano (Apr 20, 2016)

Karmin makes the best in my opinion


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 21, 2016)

kristellozano said:


> Karmin makes the best in my opinion



I agree, I'm seriously thinking of getting the Salon Series styling iron. Incidentally did you see their newsletter introducing the Karmin hair repair system? The shampoo has 2 ingredients I love, argan oil & vit E oil.


----------



## Lucy90 (May 4, 2016)

alexandriamarie said:


> i have a purple barrel hot tools curling iron & I love it. It's perfect.


I had this but it unfortunately died on me. I ended up getting the Perfecttwo curling wand (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014I8KXD8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B014I8KXD8&linkCode=as2&tag=zaapcosmetics-20&linkId=45NBGFKDYS63SGSN) Does the job without a single hitch, love it because it works well and has not failed me yet.


----------

